# Barber



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

Ok you guys with hair still on your head, am looking for a good barber one that can understand English, like to keep my hair very short. Anyone suggest where to find one.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

retired1 said:


> Ok you guys with hair still on your head, am looking for a good barber one that can understand English, like to keep my hair very short. Anyone suggest where to find one.



retired1,

Welcome to the forum! 

You might want to narrow your search for a barber. Where are you located? Most barbers are going to be female and most will speak very good English if you are in the major areas. If you're in the outback of Thailand that might not be the case but surely Chiang Mai, Pattaya, Bangkok, Phuket etc with lots of farangs - you'll have no trouble. Most are very good barbers! 

Serendipity2


----------



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> retired1,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply, new I forgot something, will be in Chiang Mai.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

retired1 said:


> Thanks for your reply, new I forgot something, will be in Chiang Mai.



Probably your best bet would be to go to one of the malls - should be some nice styling salons there that will give you a great cut, shampoo and about everything else including a pedicure, manicure and facial massage.


----------



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> Probably your best bet would be to go to one of the malls - should be some nice styling salons there that will give you a great cut, shampoo and about everything else including a pedicure, manicure and facial massage.


That's what I was thinking, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

I've used quite a few around Chiang Mai... not come across one who speaks more than a few words of English, but a few appropriate hand gestures usually do the trick.

One I've used more than most because it's convenient is kind of behind and above Macdonalds on the Night Bazaar road, chang Klan. It's more expensive (because of location + modern salon), but still very cheap compared to Europe. They do a good job, and get a few farang in there so are better at understanding your needs.

Facing Macdonalds Chang Klan side, there's entrance to a small mall immediately on the right, up some steps. Go up these and in front of you there are some steps up to the first floor. Take them, and the salon is immediately in front of you, slightly to the right. Sorry, forget the name...


----------



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> I've used quite a few around Chiang Mai... not come across one who speaks more than a few words of English, but a few appropriate hand gestures usually do the trick.
> 
> One I've used more than most because it's convenient is kind of behind and above Macdonalds on the Night Bazaar road, chang Klan. It's more expensive (because of location + modern salon), but still very cheap compared to Europe. They do a good job, and get a few farang in there so are better at understanding your needs.
> 
> Facing Macdonalds Chang Klan side, there's entrance to a small mall immediately on the right, up some steps. Go up these and in front of you there are some steps up to the first floor. Take them, and the salon is immediately in front of you, slightly to the right. Sorry, forget the name...


thanks.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

I've used a little salon a few doors down from Mad Dogs - a cut 100B. She spoke a little English, but I asked in Thai. She understood that I wanted two different length top and sides and did a good job. She powdered my neck and shoulders before and after to help stop the hair sticking! and brushed me down. Not very chatty though - which is perfecr for me too.


----------

